# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Рукоделие >  Как выбрать качественный бисер

## Марина Громыко

Для новичка, который только начинает свой путь в удивительный мир бисерных поделок, довольно трудно выбрать бисер. Само собой, по цвету и ценовой категории выбор придется делать именно вам, без чьей-либо помощи. Хотя основные законы сочетаемости цветов и их оттенков ещё никто не отменял. И друг, обладающий, например, отличным цветовым вкусом способен помочь вам определиться.

*ИЗ ЧЕГО ДЕЛАЮТ БИСЕР?*

Бисер представляет собой круглые или граненые бусины небольшого размера? Чаще всего на прилавках можно найти материал из кости, пластмассы или стекла. Виды бисера с первого же похода в магазин удивляют своим разнообразием и разницей в цене.Легко догадаться о том, что дешевый материал не будет качественно и долго служить. Самым долговечным, соответственно и качественным считается стеклянный бисер
.

*ФОРМА И РАЗМЕР БИСЕРА*

*ФОРМА*

После выбора материала присмотритесь к форме бусин и их размеру. Упаковка должна состоять из одинаковых бисерин, практически ничем друг от друга не отличающихся. Поэтому если в ней наблюдаются бисерины необычных размеров, а может и со сколами, то отложите её в сторону и ищите дальше. Такой бисер не подойдет ни для кого, кроме как рукодельницам, осваивающим технику «кораллы».Перед окончательным выбором желательно потереть материал в руке и между пальцами. В том случае, когда бисер некачественный, краска плохо держится и следы видны на коже. Также перед большой закупкой возьмите на пробу немного бисера и положите в ткань светлого оттенка. Теперь на минуту опускаем наш мешочек в кипящую воду и смотрим результат. В идеале ткань вообще не должна окрашиваться.*РАЗМЕР*

Какие еще особенности есть у бисера? Конечно, он отличается и по размеру и форме. Размер бисеринок принято обозначать номерами, поэтому, чем меньше размер бусины, тем выше номер у неё. Следите за тем, чтобы отверстия в бусинах были открыты и одинаковы в диаметрах. Довольно часто встречаются упаковки, в которых много материала с пластмассой в отверстиях. Если есть такая возможность, проденьте иголку в бисерину и удостоверьтесь, что бисерина не трескается.Различают также крупный и мелкий бисер, цветной и прозрачный, матовый и перламутровый. В плане готовых изделий могу только посоветовать как можно меньше оставлять их под прямыми лучами солнца.


*НАИБОЛЕЕ КАЧЕСТВЕННЫЕ ВИДЫ БИСЕРА*

К наиболее качественным видам бисера можно отнести бензиновый, жемчужный и парчовый. Бензиновый характеризуется особым переливающимся радужным покрытием, которое напоминает бензиновую пленку на воде. Он отлично хранит цвет и удобен в производстве любых изделий. А парчовый изготавливается из стекла с покрытием внутренней поверхности блестящей краской. Очень нарядно и красиво смотрятся украшения из такого вида бисера.Итак, теперь вы знаете, какой бисер лучше использовать для плетения и вышивки, а также для оттачивания своего мастерства. Помните, что ваши работы будут ещё выше цениться, если вы изначально серьезно и ответственно подойдете к вопросу выбора бисера.
Могу помочь с выбором разнообразного бисера в своем интернет-магазине hobby-centr.by

----------

